# Equipment selection ( dozer )



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to get some advise from more seasoned contractors. I need to rent a dozer for some stump removel. The plot size is approx 15 acres of clear cut woods. I will use an excavator (pc138 with thumb) to pull the larger stumps and need a dozer with root rake to speed production. What size dozer should I get? Most stumps are between 10''-12'' in diameter in sandy soil approx 150 stumps/ acre and the terrain is mostly flat. Let me know what you think about equipment selection.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Since you are using the excavator to dig out the bigger ones, I suggest a D5 size dozer. If you had to push them out, then a D6 would be the way to go. A D5 would work perfect and cheaper to move than a D6.


----------



## Durn210 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rino is about right, I have an older high track D5 that is powered just right for something like what you describe. The newer model D5 that you would rent may not be as heavy but will be faster.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

I would recommend a John Deere 650 J with a rake. I guess it depends on which make you are most comfortable with.:laughing:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd want a large track loader (963, 631, etc.)with a root rake - not a dozer. Otherwise any dozer of 90+ HP / and over 18,000 # will do for one job.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We use a John Deere 700 for everything. Probably because that's the only one we own.


----------

